# 2cool April Photo Contest, Featherd Friends



## Cutter

Congrats to GoingCoastal (last month's winner). He has chosen to the topic of *Birds* for this month!

Any bird, or photo that has birds is a legal candidate. If you dont have a close up, or an opportunity to get a closeup, keep in mind that scenic photos with birds in them can be used also. (eg seagulls on the beach ) The key is to get a photo where birds are a primary subject.

*Here are the rules. 
*1.) The photo *must be your's* or your family's
2.)* Submit one photo per person.*
3.) *Submit the photo to this thread.
*4.) Keep the photo *less than 640 pixels wide* so that we dont have to scroll.

If you have some honorable mentions or if you want everyone's opinion on some photos before you submit, fire up a separate thread and share the out takes and potential entries with us there.

*Photo submissions for this month will end on Sunday, April 30th, 2006.* After that time, we will take 1 week to vote for a favorite. The winner can help choose the next month's theme.

All photos should be submitted to this thread, but they will also be copied (by pelican, thanks!) in this webshots gallery for easy viewing:
http://community.webshots.com/album/549058912KFtmDc


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Dave...I thought you told me April was going to be Nudes!


----------



## LIONESS-270

FlatoutFishin said:


> Dave...I thought you told me April was going to be Nudes!


Wood ya settle fer a Nakid cheekin,,,,,,,







r a topless duk????


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Bird taken at East Matagotda Bay*








I Don't know what it is but someone will . I took it at Sargent on East Matagorda Bay with a Pentax LX film camera with a 300mm lens at F4.


----------



## NaClH2O

Shed Hunter said:


> I Don't know what it is but someone will . I took it at Sargent on East Matagorda Bay with a Pentax LX film camera with a 300mm lens at F4.


 It is a Great Blue Heron. Good job in getting it in flight. I think that has to be the hardest thing to photograph.


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Great Blue Heron*



NaClH2O said:


> It is a Great Blue Heron. Good job in getting it in flight. I think that has to be the hardest thing to photograph.


Thanks for the info. I took it about 1 hour before sunset. I was very lucky I even had it in focus as I was not using an auto focus lens and I am blind in one eye.
Steve


----------



## NaClH2O

Here is my submission for the contest. This is a crop of a picture I took on 2-26-06. I've got proably 50 of this guy. He just kept wandering around and occasionally found a snack. It was a great day for sure.


----------



## pelican

Nice pic, Salty.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Well, as the so-called "Birdman of Deer Park, it should come as a surprise to noone that I have a couple of bird pics in my files.  It was a tough choice but I went with this one because the Blue Heron is already well represented. Although it is my best bird shot I decided against it because it is redundant by now. 

I chose this one because it was taken early one morning on one of my beach camping trips. There was no one around but me and this bird and he just didn't seem to be all that interested in me so I tried to capture the tranquility of his effort to find breakfast. It was a great day. I actually caught fish. But that's for another thread......


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Made up my mind and I'm going to go with the whistler.


----------



## pelican

Dorado-Mahi said:


> Made up my mind and I'm going to go with the whistler.


Was already loaded as the first pic in the gallery, Capt Ray. \http://community.webshots.com/album/549058912KFtmDc

Great pic!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Thanks pelican.


----------



## Bobby

*Air Traffic Control Said it was clear!!!!!*

Here is my entry. Taken on the ferry yesterday afternoon.


----------



## seawings

Dorado-Mahi said:


> Made up my mind and I'm going to go with the whistler.


 Great shot!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MT Stringer

*Wadefishing Fat Rat Pass*

Here's my entry from the south shore of East Galv. Bay.
Mike


----------



## Bigcat Dave

*Whitewinged Dove*

Here's my entry......North Texas near Lake Lavon










Tightlines,

Dave


----------



## pelican

MT Stringer said:


> Here's my entry from the south shore of East Galv. Bay.
> Mike


I really like that one, Mike.


----------



## Ally Gator

*Humming Bird*

Last year this little Hummingbird choose to sit on our fishing poles to guard his feeder.


----------



## RustyBrown

*It's a hummerbait*



Ally Gator said:


> Last year this little Hummingbird choose to sit on our fishing poles to guard his feeder.


Very cute shot. Welcome to the board Ally.


----------



## Pod

Wow...already a lot of great shots! This month it will be tough to pick a winner.


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Theres always one --- Freeport birds*

There is always one who bucks the trend. Took this with Pentax LX.


----------



## Bleed~Fish

*surfside seagulls*

got this one of the birds waitin for the sun on surfside ,had another with ducks over head in the same spot 1 minute earlier put it came of bad..figures..


----------



## Saltwater Soul

*Pelican diving in stormy sea*

I told my wife that I should caption this:

"Although life may present stormy seas, you have to dive in to catch anything."


----------



## Bleed~Fish

*...*

great pic troy, it will be my pick


----------



## RustyBrown

*Wow there are some really nice captures this month...*

This is a Stellar's Jay. It's a close relative of the Blue Jay, but is only prevalent from the Rockies westward. I spent about two hours with Jill chasing these guys around a picnic area in Rocky Mountain National Park. These guys are known for taking food and other items ang burying them for later use. Using a fill flash really brought out the birds brilliant blue color.:dance: Enjoy.


----------



## WBHB

.


----------



## Shed Hunter

Troy Matherne said:


> I told my wife that I should caption this:
> 
> "Although life may present stormy seas, you have to dive in to catch anything."


Great photo! What did you use to capture the photo?


----------



## jbethard

*My entry(baby wrens)*

Taken easter morning in one of my mothers ferns.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

There are now 14 pictures of our feathered friends entered in this contest. And as far as I'm concerned each and every one is special in it's own right. I'm on my knees in thanks that I don't have to call this one. All entries are way cool!


----------



## Saltwater Soul

*Camera for pelican shot*



Shed Hunter said:


> Great photo! What did you use to capture the photo?


Thanks Shed Hunter,
I used a lot of luck, a whole 1GB memory card, and a lot of my wife's patience as I tried to get a decent shot. Seriously, I used a Nikon D70 and a 70-300 zoom lens.

The wind was blowing like crazy and most of the shots were out of focus either from my inept panning or wobbling. The pelicans were diving a little further out than I would like and the shot is cropped quite a bit. There are a few more of the same series posted here:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=421976#post421976


----------



## EastBound

*Scissor tail*

Shot this photo 4-16 He was possing for the camera.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

East Bound, is that a "scissor-tail"? Used to see them a lot up in the Waco area when I was a kid.


----------



## EastBound

Yes that is him. He was hanging around the house all day.


----------



## wacowade

*Birds Eye View - April Entry*

My entry for this month...
Shot this on this Seawall back in January... 
Just toss some Shrimp at a Seagull and you get a stampede of Gulls to photograph.
Camera.. Eos Digital Rebel 350XT 8 MP. 18 - 55 Lens. F16 1/500 Sec 
ASA 100

Enjoy... Wade


----------



## Saltwater Soul

Nice Photo. I didn't know they had that orange coloration under the wing. Thanks.



EastBound said:


> Shot this photo 4-16 He was possing for the camera.


----------



## quackersmacker

*Canvasback Drake*

Taken in Little Bay


----------



## Pod

EastBound, I really like your pic of the scissortail. Very cool pic and bird!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

EastBound said:


> Shot this photo 4-16 He was possing for the camera.


Very nice EastBound. Saw one of these guys yesterday in Galveston but it never got close enough or still enough to get a shot.


----------



## Cutter

Full Strut in the Texas Hill Country.

Taken this spring on Swampus' Ranch with my Canon 20D, 400mm f/2.8.


----------



## NurseD-bait

Shear talent to catch God's work like this.....


----------



## baitkiller

*Where were you during Hurricane Rita?*

I was about 100 mile west of San Antonio taking this picture. I know it is not worthy of this contest, but it's what I got....

The pelican diving is awesome, and so is the scissor tail, or the hummingbird...


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

Outstanding shot Cutter. It's gonna be tough to select an outright winner with all these great bird shots.


----------



## baylvr

Dorado-Mahi said:


> Made up my mind and I'm going to go with the whistler.


I am awestruck.... wonderful!!!


----------



## bludaze

Must have been 10-15 of these little guys around today, It was hard to choose which shot to submit !


----------



## trout chaser

*Just a white goose*

white goose


----------



## GinMan

The first one I tossed in for fun.....That is a dove hunting trip to Agentina! My Uncle's thumb got blistered from having to re-load so much!
The second was a hawk I snapped on my way to work one day.


----------



## chicapesca

*And then there were nine*

I wish I had some that were closer. This was taken in February.


----------



## bludaze

Nice shot Chicapesca, my favorite so far


----------



## drydock

Here's mine


----------



## birdnester

*Aflac*


----------



## Charles Helm

*Kori Bastard*

Kori Bustard

One of the largest birds in the world that can still fly. I guess I was lucky that I caught him in the mood to fly.

If anyone feels the need to see the larger version, it is here.


----------



## chicapesca

Very nice Charles. That is one bird we don't get to see everyday! Great shot:smile:


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Lazy Eagle*

*This was caption in on Vancouver Island.*


----------



## Charles Helm

chicapesca said:


> Very nice Charles. That is one bird we don't get to see everyday! Great shot:smile:


Thanks but it was just luck on my part.


----------



## toyotapilot

I got this picture a few weeks ago on a business trip to Minnesota. With a new camera and background I have never dealt with before (ice and snow) I think this came out pretty good. It still doesn't compare to some of the pictures already posted though.


----------



## bill

Here is a unknown bird. Was going to use the penguins but one thought it would be funny to splash as I took the shot. LOL


----------



## activescrape

When do we get to vote?


----------



## Hop

Am i too late??
--Hop


----------

